# Euro 2008



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

so the Euro cup started yesterday and i am excited. I want spain to take it but if not spain, i would want france to win then. who do you guys think is going to win the euro cup?


----------



## maldini (Aug 22, 2007)

turey22 said:


> so the Euro cup started yesterday and i am excited. I want spain to take it but if not spain, i would want france to win then. who do you guys think is going to win the euro cup?


It is a wide open tourny.

The two host countries are off to a terrible start, the reigning World Champions just got spanked by the Dutch today, and all the while England wonders "why can't we play too".

Should be great fun to follow especially with ESPN(s) showing every game.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Spain 4 - Russia 1

Yeah baby! :righton: 

I'm expecting that Spain will go to quarter finals. We'll see what happens after that.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

I want spain to win it! I know they will. It will be netherlands vs spain in the finals.


----------



## CapeCodder (Mar 19, 2008)

Ronaldo will win it all by himself - clearly the best player in the world!


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

CapeCodder said:


> Ronaldo will win it all by himself - clearly the best player in the world!


:nono2:

Leo Messi.

Is not even part of the tournament, cause he isn't European. :lol:

As much as I'm myself a ManUtd fan personally, I question if Cristiano Ronaldo is really the best player in the world. I mean, the lack of confidence and terror on Cristiano Ronaldo's face when he stepped up to take penalty in Champions League final tells me right away that: He doesn't have maturity right now to be considered the best in the world. He already has big black marks on his reputation due to unnecessary diving and flopping. And then seeing him crying like that after taking that horrible penalty sure made me think, he has got ways to go to toughen up mentally to be considered "the best in the world".

Irrespective of all the Euro-biased kool-aid which Mr. Andy Gray is feeding us with right now, Leo Messi is ahead of Cristiano Ronaldo in his capabilities.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

CapeCodder said:


> Ronaldo will win it all by himself - clearly the best player in the world!




It's a team sport, not individual one. No matter how good Cristiano Ronaldo is (OK, see some disagreement about that, which is an irrelevant argument by now), it doesn't matter if the defenders on his team can't maintain tight man-marking. Credit to Germany for playing excellent football though.







It was fantastic how spirited Portugal played and gave a fight, keeping on attacking till the final whistle.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

See this:

http://www.epltalk.com/espn2-sees-64-increase-in-households-for-euro-08-over-network-average/2432

John Skipper is looking like a genius for increasing viewer numbers on his network, compared to same time last year. While these are not World Cup comparable numbers, it is still significant rating increase for ESPN compared to same time last year. Now we will have serious businessmen who think in terms of increasing financial bottomline, who will start paying attention and think about how to properly package it as a professional product.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Unbelievable Turkiye, the craziest cardiac kids imaginable!!!!!! :lol:

I simply cannot believe what they have manged to do in quarterfinal against Croatia, following up after that win over Czech Republic. Incredible!!!!









Watching Darijo Srna crying like hysterically like that after the match was pure tragic poetry.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

As much as I've always supported the Dutch Oranje, I have no sympathy for what's happening to them with the young Russians. I mean, they've played nothing more than crap football. Ruud van Nistelrooij missing that sitter in the box in 1st half would be nothing short of inexcusable. Full credit to Russia for actually showing up so far.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

van Nistelrooij finally has come through, and it's possible Dutch will go through after all. But seriously - all the credit to Guus Hiddink. He has proven to the world again and again, taking un-fancied kids in South Korea, Australia and now Russia and drilling fearlessness in them.







All his teams always played fearless football against biggest names on the biggest world stage. He looks like a true coaching genius.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

GUUS HIDDINK IS A TRUE GENIUS!!!!! Hats off to him!!!

That's all I really need to say!


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Today's Spain-Italy quarterfinal clearly demonstrates what is it that I strongly detest about Italy's presence in late stages of major tournaments like plague. I mean, I hate, hate, pukingly hate their negative football, they're a disgrace and the force of darkness with reliance on defense and no offensive sparkle.  During the entire first half, all they did is held onto to the possession with zero intention of forming any creative sequences going forward. They openly declared that they've no intention of making any shots on goal, or threatening with strong offensive runs, I HATE THE AZZURI!!!!!!  This whole thing is exactly opposite of the great cracking performance we got from a young Russian side yesterday, combined with 1st rate coaching. It is truly tragic that this Darth Vader negative philosophy has gotten trophies to Italy in big tournaments time and time again. I sure hope Spain does something very quick, eliminating Italy and relieving the misery for everyone involved (the Azzuri included).


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank you, thank you, thank you, Iker Casillas and Cesc Fabregas!!!!!!  Thank you for sparing another Italian appearance, I couldn't have imagined one more major final with Italy in them. Good riddance!!!!! :joy: (Sorry maldini - that's assuming your username is named after Ceasre or Paolo Maldini. Can't stand that Italian defense.)


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Add the name of another ESPN executive, Scott Guglielmino who's extremely happy and will probably get paid bonuses for ESPN's stellar performance with Euro 2008:

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6571979.html?desc=topstory



> All of which is making ESPN vice president of programming Scott Guglielmino happy. Although he wouldn't discuss benchmarks, he did say the company was "very pleased" with results to date. "We have a big commitment to soccer in the U.S. and around the globe. And this event is attracting a lot of interest," he said. ESPN also has Euro 2008 rights in Canada and Latin America.


It goes on to talk about constant communication between ESPN and UEFA, future Champions League coverage as well as hints to coverage of future European championship.

:goodjob:

BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!

The future of European football on ESPN family looks very bright indeed. Thanks much, Mr. Scott Guglielmino!!!

This obviously over above the praise for Mr. John Skipper and Mr. Tim Scanlan, the guys in charge.

http://espnmediazone.com/bios/Talent/TimScanlan-Bio.htm



> He (Tim Scanlan) is also responsible for soccer, including Major League Soccer, U.S. men's and women's team telecasts, and all FIFA events highlighted by the 2006 FIFA World Cup.


As I've said in other places before, this guy below rules:

http://espn.go.com/mediakit/overview/john_skipper.html

http://deadspin.com/sports/espn/meet-the-new-espn-guy-john-skipper-129602.php

A must-read article: This article is 2 year old from FIFA 2006 World Cup, but is very relevant today.

Soccer Fan Makes Big Save for ESPN



> John Skipper is a soccer fan, a prized asset in a top executive at the ESPN empire...


----------



## maldini (Aug 22, 2007)

it has been a brilliant tournament so far and its great to see the solid ratings.

These ratings continue to lend some solid credence to the rumors that if ESPN is able to get the EPL rights from Fox, that they will turn ESPN Classic into ESPN3 with a focus on soccer.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

The plaudits keep rolling in for ESPN's first-class handling of this top event, it's quite incredible! Add the name of yet another ESPN executive Mr. Jed Drake who is vice president and senior producer, who explains how successful this whole venture has been.

ESPN gambles with Euro coverage and wins


----------



## maldini (Aug 22, 2007)

Chandu,

Are you OldFanatic on bigsoccer?


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

maldini said:


> Chandu,
> 
> Are you OldFanatic on bigsoccer?


Yes, and what are you?


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

turey22 said:


> I want spain to take it...


Big congrats, fully deserved!!!

:allthumbs


----------



## maldini (Aug 22, 2007)

Here are some final numbers not including the last game on ABC:

ESPN2

Through 16 matches (Monday, June 23), ESPN2 is averaging a 0.5 rating (506,000 homes), up 67% and 59%, respectively, compared to the time period (12 – 5 p.m. ET) average in 2007 (0.3 rating and 318,000 homes). The network has averaged 635,000 viewers (P2+), up 75% from 362,000 over the same time period last year.

* ESPN2’s highest rating has been a 0.9 (831,000 homes and 1.01 million viewers) for the Sweden vs. Spain match Saturday, June 14.



ESPN

Through six matches including the quarterfinals (Monday, June 23), ESPN is averaging a 0.9 rating (835,000 homes), up 80% and 90%, respectively, compared to the time period (2:30 – 5 p.m. ET, Monday- Sunday) – average in 2007. The network has averaged 1.1 million viewers, up 116% from 362,000 over the same time period last year.

* The competition’s highest-rated and most-watched match delivered a 1.4 rating (1.39 million homes and 1.91 million viewers) for Italy vs. Spain in the quarterfinals Sunday, June 22.


----------



## maldini (Aug 22, 2007)

The Spain/Germany Euro 2008 final drew a 3.1 overnight on ABC Sunday afternoon, the third highest overnight of any sporting event on broadcast for the weekend.


----------

